# Some Interesting Photos Using Infrared Photography



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2018)

More info and photos here.  



> Italian photographer and art director Paolo Pettigiani combines his  two passions - graphic design and photography - in one single image,  playing with colors, shapes and contrasts. At first glance, his works  look like dreamy images from a fantasy movie but in reality he applies a  special filter in front of his lens to block the visible light spectrum  and isolate only the invisible one.
> 
> His specialty is infrared  photography. Infrared photography uses a special film or light sensor  that processes wavelengths of infrared lights that are usually not  visible. Artist claims that it is a perfect opportunity to define a new  point of view on his subjects. He gives us an opportunity to look at the  world from his point of view and with different eyes.
> To discover a new unseen world.
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Dec 16, 2018)

That’s how they do that. I’ve seen this done and then photoshopped with other colours added and they look gorgeous. I love the effects


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2018)

Many years ago a friend of ours fooled around with infrared film. Everything green turned red. I forgot all about that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2018)

That certainly is strange. I'm not sure if I like it or not. I'm afraid that with all the chemicals and additives in food these days we might start glowing like that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2018)

I was surprised to see the green turn red or pink, found the cactus to be really interesting.


----------

